# How do you display your pictures?



## Dylan777 (Nov 9, 2012)

I recently bought an Aluratek ADMPF119 19" Digital Photo Frame from BH. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED guys. It' great to display your pictures on 19" frame. Huge different from 10". 

What I like:
1. THE SIZE, 19"
2. Clear & sharp
3. Colors and contrast are great

I'll have some drywall works this weekend ;D
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/706737-REG/Aluratek_ADMPF119_ADMPF119_19_Digital_Photo.html


I been using this Sony. I’m happy with it, but the display size is only 10”. I’m going to put this one on Ebay soon.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/734819-REG/Sony_DPF_XR100_10_2_Digital_Photo_Frame.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2012)

My large flat screen TV can display images via the SD slot or network connection in my DVD player. It will continuously produce a slide show, which prevents burn-in of the screen, and is available in most recent DVD players.


----------



## Hillsilly (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm a TV person, too. But on its own, my TV lacks processing power and the slideshow transitions aren't the best. Therefore, I typically use it via a PS3, which has great slideshow features and special effects. 

Alternatively, I use a blueray player that's connected to a networked hard drive. Its not as feature packed as the PS3, but I have access to all my photos and it runs silently (wheras the PS3 has a noisy cooling fan).


----------



## dolina (Nov 13, 2012)

27-inch Dell U2711
- 2560x1440
- S-IPS


----------



## GaryJ (Nov 13, 2012)

Old style framed prints , at the moment there are 45 on the walls ranging from A4 to A3+,I then get to live with my work before deciding which to archive.I print on a Pro 1 , 50/50 mono and colour,mainly macro and fine art.Sorry for being a Luddite guys,still prefer reflected over projected light any day.


----------



## The Bad Duck (Nov 13, 2012)

I used to view my photos on screen only (27" Dell) but once I started to get prints few years ago I can not go back to the monitor. Try it! Nothing beats a nice big print in a nice frame on a nice wall


----------



## Pyrenees (Nov 13, 2012)

The Bad Duck said:


> I used to view my photos on screen only (27" Dell) but once I started to get prints few years ago I can not go back to the monitor. Try it! *Nothing beats a nice big print in a nice frame on a nice wall *



Agreed, particularly for the more 'special' images.

I also use poster holders to display various "largish" photos around the home, which are handy because I like to change things up a bit from time-to-time (and I have an enormous living room to experiment with ;-) ). You can get all sorts of poster holders, and they're generally pretty cheap. Here in Australia I bought some really nice-looking ones from www.giantprint.com.au/elegant_poster_hanger.

But, yeah, for the stuff that's special that is a real keeper, you really can't go past proper framing.


----------



## weekendshooter (Nov 13, 2012)

I love my ipad 3 for showing off my good shots - absolutely fantastic color, contrast, and detail! Barring that, my HP 27" 2560x1440 display is also nice 

crazy that they're just about the same resolution...


----------

